# Training Treat Recommendations



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Freeze dried chicken. I use either Pure Bites or Halo brand and I can break the pieces up into tiny little pieces when training. Teddy and the cat both love them. There's also a brand called Complete Natural Nutrition, which is in Canada. They make freeze dried sirloin, chicken and salmon. It's more expensive, but I think it's well worth it.

I give Teddy a lot of treats while training, so I try to make sure they're mostly, if not all, protein, so that he's not taking on additional "empty" carb calories. I don't want him to get fat like his mom and his feline brother. LOL

He also likes Pupperoni, which is another one that breaks easily into smaller pieces. They tend to make less mess in my pocket too.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

These are my favorite training treats! They arnt greasy, they tear into very small pieces, dogs Love them!! Pretty low fat too.

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=523&ParentPage=hot


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy has a sensitivity to chicken but she loves, loves, loves tiny pieces of microwaved hot dog (if I get the kind that's beef or turkey) I slice the hotdogs into approximately 1/4 inch slices and then put them in a single layer on a microwave safe plate (sometimes I cut the slices into quarters before I cook, sometimes after, but I always make them into these little tiny crunchy hot dog bits!) Actually all my dogs love these little treats - but I do store them in the fridge (not sure I'd want them in my regular treat cupboard) The nice thing about these treats is that they're fairly inexpensive (you can get a LOT of treats out of one or two hot dogs!) and I usually have a pack or two of hot dogs in my freezer so I never run out.

As an aside, we just finished our 6 week basic obedience course and there were a few younger kids their with their dogs and boring, hard, crunchy training treats (like milk bones, or something like that - NOT exciting at all!!) You could tell who had the "good" treats because other people's dogs were more interested in them than in their own handlers!! :lol:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Whenever we go someplace like PetSmart or the bank, someone always tries to give Teddy a crunchy dog biscuit. They ask, I say, "yes, but he probably won't eat it", they give it to him anyway. He takes it in his mouth and promptly spits it out on the floor. 

THAT'S SO RUDE, TEDDY!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Marian said:


> Whenever we go someplace like PetSmart or the bank, someone always tries to give Teddy a crunchy dog biscuit. They ask, I say, "yes, but he probably won't eat it", they give it to him anyway. He takes it in his mouth and promptly spits it out on the floor.
> 
> THAT'S SO RUDE, TEDDY!!


Haha, oh Teddy, a dog of discerning taste! I would have to say no on Darcy's behalf at the moment. It takes him about 30 seconds to eat one tiny piece of kibble, we'd have to stand there all day if he attempted a full dog biscuit!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I mostly use cat treats when training the dogs, especially when they were puppies. They smell yummy, are soft and quick to eat. I also use cheerios, anything larger you can cut up. Natural Balance rolls. I really love the soft and hard gingerbread shaped treats made by Buddy Biscuits, Cloud Star Tricky Trainers, Paws Gourmet Treats (funny enough, all those can be found here. Charlie Bears. 

Bologna, cut up cheese, and hot dogs are favorite. I'll take a warmed up hotdog and its juices, and cut it up and put it in a baggie of cheerios and shake it up. That way everything tastes like hotdog! LOL.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy was completely unimpressed by Cheerios. I had to eat them myself.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My dogs love the buddy biscuits soft treats too..we also use the natural balance food logs..we get a big log and cut it up and freeze it in smaller bags so I can just grab a bag and go.

Since I have one dog that has had several colitis attacks and another with a couple of pancreatitis attacks we try to keep most of our training treats low cal..

However our high value treats are chicken..sometimes I'll add some garlic with it..I also make a big batch and freeze in smaller bags

Our other big value is a food squeeze tube... Clean Run: Squeeze Tubes squeeze tube

I take a can of ID and a can of Evangers (different flavors) mix it and I can fill 3 or 4 of the tubes..freeze and take out as needed.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the Wellness brand treats & that's the dog food we use also.

Went to Pet Smart and was curious what they used. One of the trainers recommended Pet Botanics. She called it "Puppy Crack" and my dogs loved it. Its actually dog food that comes as rolled meat. It would be expensive to feed your dogs as a their main food source but very inexpensive for treats.


(Pet Smart links do not work well... so here is another link.)
Pet Botanics Rolled Meat | Petsmart | Compare Vet Meds.com


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Troy will settle for anything.
Cheers needs something soft and tasty...most often I use Natural Balance rolls, which doesn't mess up my pockets and doesn't taste too terrible, either!!
Benny Bullies are a favourite as well, but I find it really makes the dogs thirsty!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Poppy has to chew everything. We were using Zuk's Naturals Salmon in the small bite size, but at obediance class it just took her too long to eat them:wacko:, they are a little bigger that a pencil eraser. I found something else that did not work and then I finally struck gold. Her treats are now Blue Longivity Mature cat food. Yes cat food, but she still chews them:doh:, it just isn't for as long.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to buy these chicken jerkey type of things that were the size of a quarter. They came in a clear tub with a yellow lid. I look everywhere for them...they were so easy to put in your pocket, they weren't greasy, they didn't stick together and they were bite size. Those were my favorites. Right now for obedience classes, I take dehydrated beef heart or lamb lung and break it into little bits. A lot of people use little pieces of hot dog...yucky in the treat pouch.


----------

